# Samsung TV powers off when tivo pauses, help please?



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi,

I have just taken delivery of a samsung ps50c96hd, and have one little problem with it!

When I am watching a programme stored on my tivo and pause it, occasionally the TV can turn itself off.

It doesn't seem to happen when the tivo is showing live tv, I have turned off tivo controlling my tv via scart and will see if this works, I think I have turned off any anti burn protection on the TV as well!

If anyone has any suggestions for this AV noobie they would be gratefully recieved?

Many Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

TV control problems are usually down to the known teletext issue. This is fixed by requesting the 2.5.5a version of the TiVo software is dowloaded.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Has your Tivo got an upgraded size hard drive?

If yes and it is above a certain size one must be careful as the upgrade can trash it...

Automan.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Automan said:


> Has your Tivo got an upgraded size hard drive?
> 
> If yes and it is above a certain size one must be careful as the upgrade can trash it...
> 
> Automan.


Thanks to both of you, yes my tivo has an upgraded HD IIRC 80GB, is there any other way to upgrade the software?


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

BaggieBoy said:


> TV control problems are usually down to the known teletext issue. This is fixed by requesting the 2.5.5a version of the TiVo software is dowloaded.


Excuse my noobieness, but if it makes any difference I haven't used teletext on the TV so far?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Teletext signals are pumping into your tv - it is up to you if you wish to view them.

But as they are there your tv's teletext chip is being knockout out by them.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

MarkH said:


> Thanks to both of you, yes my tivo has an upgraded HD IIRC 80GB, is there any other way to upgrade the software?


If it's 80Gb the drive can be upgraded by calling Tivo customer service who will arrange the box to receive the update.

You can confirm rough disc size by checking recording hours under Tivo system info page.

This is in hours, not Gb.

The teletext issue can upset a TV even if you never use the teletext option and typically crash the TV causing a lock-up or power supply shut-down.

Automan.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

OK thanks for the replies!

Just one last question why does this teletext/software issue only occur when playing stored programmes and not when playing live tv?


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

If anyone has an other ideas it would be appreciated


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for the input, I am just about to ring up tivo for the upgrade I have looked up my HD and it is a 120gb would this have any bearing on the software upgrade?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

MarkH said:


> Thanks for the input, I am just about to ring up tivo for the upgrade I have looked up my HD and it is a 120gb would this have any bearing on the software upgrade?


The standard UK TiVo can handle drives up to 137Gb (approx), so any drive under that size can take TiVo-provided upgrades without any issues.

There is a patch/hack that you can install to allow the TiVo to use drives larger than 137Gb, but upgrades from TiVo will overwrite the patch and break the TiVo's ability to see the rest of the drive.

To cut a long story short, yes, your 120Gb drive should be fine 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Many thanks,

To further complicate the issue, I have just rang tivo customer services. I told them this is happening on my Samsung tv, and they said they could not guarantee the outcome as they have never had an issue on samsung TV's, only other makes!

I asked if the software upgrade could be reversed if it was problematic and they said no this was not possible, so does anyone have any suggestions of a way forward?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

All the upgrade does is turn off the recording of analogue teletext data which is now pretty old hat.

I don't think anyone has ever rolled back to 2.5.5

Automan.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It can't be reversed, but as all it does is disable teletext that's not usually a problem.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi,

OK so to summise there is still a small risk of the tivo's interaction with my tv going pear shaped, but it is pretty remote as noone has never had a problem with it before?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, no risk at all.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

Many Thanks,

Have ordered the upgrade and it should be downloaded in a few days


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

How do I know when the upgrade has happened, does the software version number change?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes - a 'a' will appear in it in the System Information screen


----------



## MarkH (Nov 22, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Yes - a 'a' will appear in it in the System Information screen


Many thanks have now received the upgrade and either doesn't work on samsung tvs or there is something wrong with my TV. Screen seems to go off and can only comes back on when power is switched off/on again, timer is off and so is shop mode, any ideas anyone?


----------

